# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  حد يعرف هادا المؤشر و كيف نستخدمو؟؟؟؟؟  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ashrafnajo

مساء الخير
يا اخوان مين يعرف هادا المؤشر؟
و الي يعرفو يحكيلنا كيف نستخدمو, انا الي فهمتو كم الشرح تاعو بس امر اخذ الربح و امر وقف الخسارة بس كيفية الدخول ما فهمتها.

----------


## ashrafnajo

ولو!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
لهالدرجة هادا الموضوع شفاف؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Unknown

هذا المؤشر يسمي iK_tay_v01 وفكرتة ببساطة اذا نظرت لة تعتمد في الاساس علي مكان الهيستوجرام الفسفوري ما اذا كان اعلي الصفر ام اسفل الصفر فكما موضح في شارتك المرفق انة اذا كان اسفل الصفر فهو هبوط واعلي الصفر فهو صعود ولكن لا انصحك بة مطلقا لانة متغير تماما ولا يثبت علي شكلة ويتغير ويحدد شكلة اثناء الشمعة اذا حدث هاي او لو جديد قوي وقد جربتة في السابق وبعد متابعتة جيدا في فترة سابقة تركتة بلا عودة وهذة نصيحتي لك  تحياتي اخي الفاضل وبالتوفيق  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ashrafnajo

مشكور اخي ان نون, جزاك الله كل خير على الرد و النصيحة

----------


## Parli

هذا مؤشر اليورو\دولار على اليومي ..

----------


## ياسر فوركس

ممكن ارفاق الموشر االاستفادة تعم

----------


## Unknown

> مشكور اخي ان نون, جزاك الله كل خير على الرد و النصيحة

 العفو اخي اشرف الشكر لله عزوجل وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):  

> هذا مؤشر اليورو\دولار على اليومي ..

 هذا المؤشر لا يخص اي عملة بحد ذاتها بل هو لكل العملات والازواج وهذا الشارت المرفق لصاحب المؤشر يشرح فية المؤشر علي زوج الدولار / كندي اي انة ليس مقتصر علي زوج يورو / دولار فقط  تحياتي وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ashrafnajo

حاضر يا اخ ياسر فوركس من عيوني , اتفضل المؤشر

----------

